# Green Card and EAD applications



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

Good morning all

My daughter has applied for us to join her in the States following her taking US citizenship.

Now I just have a few questions on the procedure of what happens after we have been given Lawful Permanent Residency following interview at the US Embassy in London.

I know we have to apply for a green card after we reach our new home. Also I believe that I can work before I am granted a green card as long as I obtain an EAD (temporary work permit).

Anyway the questions:

1. How long does the green card take to be issued?

2. Do I have to apply for the green card before the EAD?

3. If the green card takes a long time to issue, how long is the visa valid before I am thrown into the sea?

4. When would I be able to apply for a security number?

5. Will I be able to purchase US Health Insurance while the above is taking place?

That was meant to be two questions but I thought of the other three while typing. Sorry about that!

Many thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

You don't need an EAD because you are on an immigrant visa. As soon as the CBP officer stamps the MRV in your passport at the port, you're a permanent resident, authorized to live and work in the US.

One important distinction is to separate this actual status from the physical proof of that status. The stamp or your green card are evidence of your status. They will, for example, expire or may be lost. But your status still remains. So in theory you can walk out of the port and go to work.

However, don't expect employers to be so enlightened! Employment is controlled by the I-9 -- a form you fill out when you start work. Google and download a copy to see what is required. Make sure you have the latest one as it changes frequently. Note that with the list of documents it's your choice of what to produce, not the employer's. Also there are built-in delays for you to produce a social security number. In law, an employer can only request that you be authorized to work in the US on application, and you only need to provide that authorization at the time the job is offered to you. Anything else opens the employer up to federal sanction. Having said that, HR departments do not always attract the brightest and the best!

Anyway, to your questions....

1/ Two to 4 weeks.

2/ No sense - see above.

3/ The visa is a one-shot deal. You use it and it's finished. But your permanent resident status is....well......permanent. There's a pamphlet on uscis.gov entitled something like "Now you're a permanent resident". Give it a Google.

4/ On one of the forms you filled out, there was a box to tick for whether you wanted SSA to issue you a SSN. In theory, it should be automatically mailed to you. If it doesn't arrived, go and ask in a SSA office a couple of weeks after you arrive. Take a book!

5/ In theory, yes. In practice, you may confuse them. Speak loudly and slowly while maintaining your cool at all times.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

@Fatbrit
What is the processing time for a family based visa? 2-4 weeks?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> @Fatbrit
> What is the processing time for a family based visa? 2-4 weeks?


6 to 12 months.

The 2-4 weeks is for the physical card to arrive after your entry.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> 6 to 12 months.
> 
> The 2-4 weeks is for the physical card to arrive after your entry.


I do not want to disagree with you but this is a daughter sponsoring parents not a spouse.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

twostep said:


> I do not want to disagree with you but this is a daughter sponsoring parents not a spouse.


There's no wait (beyond the bureaucrats pushing their incredibly important pieces of paper) for the parents of a US citizen. Much like a spousal immigrant visa, really.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> There's no wait (beyond the bureaucrats pushing their incredibly important pieces of paper) for the parents of a US citizen. Much like a spousal immigrant visa, really.


Thank you.


----------

